# jaxb binding nach set



## mariopetr (3. Aug 2003)

hallo,

weis jemand wie man ein (java)Set als binding fuer jaxb einstellt?

problem ist folgendes (jaxbNS ist importiert (jxb)):

[..]
<xs:complexType name="foo">
	<xs:sequence>
		<xs:element name="bar" type="xs:string" minOccurs="0" maxOccurs="unbounded"/>
	</xs:sequence>
</xs:complexType>
[..]

wenn man das nun mit annotation::appinfo::jaxroperty collectionClass compiliert, kann man wirklich nur collections nehmen (da der member mit einer ListBindingFactory erzeugt wird).
wie bekomme ich es (auch xs konform)hin, das es ein set wird?

ps: codeformatierung und tabbs waeren nicht schlecht, geht aber eher nicht (nein, mit html hacke ich das jetzt nicht ein *g*)


----------



## stev.glasow (4. Aug 2003)

oh lala -  :?:  :?:  :?: -  :roll:


----------



## mariopetr (4. Aug 2003)

wie meinen?


----------



## stev.glasow (4. Aug 2003)

was ist jaxb ?
kannst du kurz erklären ?


----------



## mariopetr (4. Aug 2003)

hallo,

naja, das ist die java xml binding architecture. mann kann damit aus einem xsd (xml schema) ein paar javaklassen generieren, die einem das speichern nach und laden von xml erlauben. quasi jaxp ohne das man etwas selber machen muss.leider kann man jaxb nicht mehr einzelnen downlowden, sondern mus sich das jwsdp (java web services developers pack) vom sunserver ziehen. wenn es dich interessiert, schaue mal nach http://java.sun.com/xml/jaxb/users-guide/, da ist es sehr ausfuehrlich erklaert.


----------



## stev.glasow (4. Aug 2003)

kannst du mir mal ein beispiel nennen wo man das brauch(kann das nicht so nachvollziehen) - vielleicht das woran du gerade arbeitest oder beschäftigst du dich erstmal nur zu lernzwecken damit.


----------



## mariopetr (4. Aug 2003)

hallo,

nehmen wir mal an, du willst einen kleinen server schreiben, der alle mitglieder anbietet. da du kompatibel bleiben willst,willst du die daten als xml ausgeben (kann man dann mit xslt nach html und sonstwas umbauen, also ganz nett).

normalerweise wuerdes du per hand das file generieren, der (java)client mueste dann per hand durchgehen und es auseinanderfickeln.

also schreibst du ein xsd (hast du auch glecih die sicherheit des validierens, die rundrumdeclaration lasse ich mal weg , xsd ist der namespace duer xsd vom w3c)

[..]

<xsd:comlexType name="User">
  <xsd:sequence>
     <xsd:element name="id" type="xsd:int/>
     <xsd:element name="Name" type="xsd:string/>
     <xsd:element name="email" "type=xsd:string"/>
     <xsd:element name="comments" "type=xsd:int"/>
     <xsd:element name="confirmDate" "type=xsdate"/>
   </xsd:sequence>
</xsd:comlexType>

<xsd:complexType name="UserList">
  <xsd:sequence>
    <xsd:element name="user" type="user" minOccurs="0" maxOcuurs="unbounded"/>
    <xsd:element name="lastUser" type="xsd:int"/>
  </xsd:sequence>
</xsd:complexType>

<xsd:element name="Content" type="userList"/>

um das xml zu erstellen, reicht jetzt das xsd zu compiliernen und im code dann so oder aehnlich die liste zu erzeugen

[..]
JAXBContext context=JAXBContext.newInstance("packagename");
UserList list=ObjectFactory.newUserList();
User user=ObjectFactory.newUser();
user.setName("name");
user.setID(1);
.
.
.
list.getUser().add(user);
list.setLastUser(user.getID());

Marshaller m=context.createMarshaller();
m.marshal(list,[OutputStream | File | Documebt | ...]);

fuer fehler in source oder xsd hafte ich nicht, hier gibt es kein autocomplet *g*
um dann das xml zu unmarshallen geht es noch einfacher

JAXBContext context=JAXBContext.newInstance("packagename");
UnMarshaller m=context.createUnMarshaller();
UserList list(UserList)m.unmarshal([File | Document | InputStream | ...]);

im vergleich zu sax per hand ein echter fortschritt (stell dir das mal mit ein paar hundert objekten vor).
zudem kannst du (wenn du willst) immer (automatisch) gegen das xsd validieren, so das du mitbekommst wenn du falsche daten lesen oder schreiben willst.

tja, wozu ich das brauche:
- zum einen fuer die arbeit (ich habe das als standard fuer kommunikation ueber xml festgelegt)
- fuer zuhause (ich schreibe ein kleines spielchen und mache gerdae den datalayer)
- es kann nicht schaden, sich damit auszukennen (und wie man an meiner frage sah, kenn ich es auch noch nicht so gut (leider gehen keine sets aus komplexen typen mit xsd))

ps: da du admin bist, kann man die tesxtinputbox nicht breiter machen oder mit nem scroller versehen, der autotextumbruch nervt beim schreiben


----------



## Wiesel (23. Mrz 2005)

Tag,

Ich arbeite zur Zeit an einem sehr ähnlichen Problem, deshlab habe ich mir bereits ein XSD-Schema erzeugt und lese/ändere damit auch schon fleißig vorhandene XML Dateien.

Nun wollte ich aber neue XML-Dateien nach diesem Schema erzeugen lassen, das klappt nach dieser Methode auch soweit


```
try {
            JAXBContext jc = JAXBContext.newInstance("schema");
            ObjectFactory objFactory = new ObjectFactory();
            Marshaller m = jc.createMarshaller();
            m.setProperty(Marshaller.JAXB_FORMATTED_OUTPUT, Boolean.TRUE);

            m.marshal(createNewFile(objFactory), new FileOutputStream("test.xml"));

        } catch (JAXBException e) {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
        catch (FileNotFoundException e1) {
            e1.printStackTrace();
        }
```

PS: In der Methode "createNewFile()" setzte ich die ganzen Werte und Typen der zu erzeugenden XML-Datei. 


klappt auch alles wunderbar, nur leider fehlt dann in der test.xml das root Tag. Hat einer eine Ahnung wieso??


----------



## Bleiglanz (23. Mrz 2005)

nimmst du zufällig JAXB aus dem JWSDP 1.3 her?

jaxbNS?? sagt mir jetzt nichts

und BTW: wie soll aus deinem Element ein Set werden, wenn beliebig viele Strings daherkommen? das geht nicht, weil ja ohne weiteres ein String zweimal auftauchen kann

leider unterstützt JAXB keine keys/uniques, so dass du wohl mit deiner Collection leben musst (ist doch eh besser als das konkretere Set?)


----------



## Wiesel (24. Mrz 2005)

Ja ich benutzte jwsdp.

das Problem hab ich auch lösen können man sollte natürlich vom Root-Element selber und nicht vom Typ des Rootelements eine Instanz erzeugen.


```
MischwerkType mischWerk = objFactory.createMischwerk();
```

statt 


```
MischwerkType mischWerk = objFactory.createMischwerkType();
```

aber trotzdem danke[/quote]


----------

